# Innovations Auto Interiors in Albuquerque, NM



## candyforyourcar (Apr 25, 2009)

If your in the New Mexico area and need custom upholstery or repairs, fiberglass, custom boxes, custom installed audio and video or accessory installation check us out at www.innovationsautointeriors.com we have 20 years of experience and our only limit is your imagination.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

TTT BEST PLACE TO GET INTERIORS DONE IN NEW MEXICO  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY$MAKER_@May 9 2009, 08:19 PM~13839730
> *TTT  BEST PLACE TO GET INTERIORS DONE IN NEW MEXICO   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

Almost done with my car!!


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

Wutt up Pete :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hustle Town_@May 15 2009, 08:04 AM~13894956
> *Almost done with my car!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro :thumbsup: I will post some pics of some of Pete's work in a bit too.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

Wutt up pete :wave: :wave: :wave: How did my top come out?


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

Pete's Work at Innovations









































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

TTT INNOVATIONS INTERIORS 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## candyforyourcar (Apr 25, 2009)

These are some pictures of my work, I did the rear OEM spoiler, the wood grain and the complete interior in leather.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

How long have you been there?


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm not window shopping by any means, just shopping, how much would it cost to get my 66 Impala redone. I've got black buckets in the front, everything's black vinyl right now, its decent just needs to be recovered. My upholstery guy is no where to be found.

I was thinking black vinyl or maybe tweed


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jun 10 2009, 08:17 PM~14153666
> *I'm not window shopping by any means, just shopping, how much would it cost to get my 66 Impala redone.  I've got black buckets in the front, everything's black vinyl right now, its decent just needs to be recovered.  My upholstery guy is no where to be found.
> 
> I was thinking black vinyl or maybe tweed
> *


 :twak:


----------



## candyforyourcar (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jun 10 2009, 06:17 PM~14153666
> *I'm not window shopping by any means, just shopping, how much would it cost to get my 66 Impala redone.  I've got black buckets in the front, everything's black vinyl right now, its decent just needs to be recovered.  My upholstery guy is no where to be found.
> 
> I was thinking black vinyl or maybe tweed
> *



If you could bring your car by the shop we can show you the different samples and give you an estimate.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candyforyourcar_@Jun 11 2009, 06:50 AM~14158869
> *If you could bring your car by the shop we can show you the different samples and give you an estimate.
> *


Thanks g! I'll stop by tomorrow. What streets is lynn at? 87108 is SE right?


----------



## candyforyourcar (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jun 11 2009, 10:49 AM~14160161
> *Thanks g!  I'll stop by tomorrow. What streets is lynn at?  87108 is SE right?
> *


It's by the fair grounds from Central go north on San Pedro one block to Linn turn East on Linn all the way to the end of the road. If you can't find it give me a call at 907-7183. 

Thanks.


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

WHAT UP PETE???


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## candyforyourcar (Apr 25, 2009)

Gucci Power wheel, this was for the Candy and Chrome show. 





































These are some pics of work I did about seven years ago, I just took the pictures a couple of weeks ago so it's not on my website yet. The red and white is a '78 Monte and the red and black is a '73 Impala.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candyforyourcar_@Jun 24 2009, 05:04 PM~14286827
> *Gucci Power wheel, this was for the Candy and Chrome show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

innovations dont mess around!!! thnks pete


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

He's doing the interior to my ride as well. I'll post pics once it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## RS G (Apr 20, 2009)

Gator seat done at Pete's shop.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## innovationsauoint (Jul 20, 2013)

We are now on tumblr http://innovationsautoint.tumblr.com/ posting inspiration picks and auto interiors
Facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/pages/Innovations-Auto-Interiors/216896485007517?ref=hl
Instagram @ http://instagram.com/innovationsautoint our work and some inspiration picks

We also changed the website layout at http://innovationsautointeriors.com/ we added articles on how to do it yourself and what to look for when you go to your interior guy + more, galleries of Innovations work and inspiration galleries


----------



## Ground.Illusion (Sep 3, 2009)

Who can help me find pink chush velvet real chush get at me I need 20 yards r more for a project this winner pm me big pook


----------

